

Startup Visa Update - Lord of the Visa - vidli
http://blog.vidli.com/startup-visa/
The Start Visa is starting to boil. Check out this comedic Lord of the Rings rundown on the movement. Entrepreneurs are Hobbits!?! Brad Feld is Aragorn?!?
======
vidli
We posted this here because we're trying to figure out if hackers are
orcs/goblins (fake entrepeneurs) or hobbits (real entrepreneurs).

Probably orcs cuz most hacks are consultants. Will the real hobbits please
stand up :-)

